# Livefoodwarehouse delivery times?



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Just a question for anyone who uses thelivefoodwarehouse.

How long does it take from when you complete the online transaction to when your order is delivered? I ordered some pre-packed tubs online at about 10am on monday, the money isn't available for me to withdraw but the transaction hasn't been deducted yet according to my alliance and leicester online banking, if that makes sense to you. 

So..since it's already 16:12 I guess that means it wont come tomorrow, it will be thursday? I thought it would be a bit quicker...


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

I ordered mine 4pm friday, arrived 830 saturday morning...


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

awww man.. NO FAIR!:lol2:

Hope it's here tomorrow the money is officially been taken now lol cos before it said £xxx in bank, £xxx-xx available. Now the £xxx-xx is my bank balance so it's gone lol 100%. 

did you do it online or phone?


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

always online. But i have never had the problem of there not being money in my account


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

oh there was I just mean on my online banking on all of monday and tuesday till 4pm it did that thing were it says like there's £100 in your bank but only £90 to withdraw, then tuesday night it said there's £90 in your bank. Not sure if it means it takes until that change for them to have got the money.


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

That happens when there is a transaction in place. During that time the bank has free control over ur money, which they will use to their own devices. 

i.e. u go into a bank with a cheque for £10. U put it in ur account. They make u wait a week before using that money. In that week they will trade with ur money to make some money for themselves


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

so when it says £100 in bank, £90 available. Does that mean livefoodwarehouse has the £10 yet? Or would they not ship out the same day of that message?

Because I've ever had a time were it went from £100, £90 available to £90 in my bank, in one day. So how could they ever send it the day you order online... don't get it lol.


----------



## newb (Mar 4, 2008)

I use livefood warehouse they are usually quite good if you order before 1 0 clock then they are there the next day!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

newb said:


> I use livefood warehouse they are usually quite good if you order before 1 0 clock then they are there the next day!


hmm dunno then I ordered online on monday at like 10:30am....

hoping their here tomorrow as post man came without a parcel an hour ago.


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

I usually 'phone, the girl there is superb, and they always arrive next day.

Pay £2.50 extra and they will send out by Next Day Special delivery before 12.


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

I always phone them before 10 and they arrive next day:2thumb:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

WAHHH! Post man came like an hour ago, my mums amazon parcel which she ordered using super saver(so max of 5 day delivery) arrived, she ordered it last night!!:bash:

I want crix crix damn it! My bank says payment to livefoodwarehouse 26th Jan, so it did go through on monday...I hope there is a box FULL OF CRIX, when i get home.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

right ok it's here now, the substrate stuff is all over the box and so the crickets are kinda buried lol. They weren't moving at first but now i have my desk light light near the plastic they have started becoming active. Only thing i would say is their kinda smaller then i Imagined. It says size "6" on the box, i ordered adult 6 might be adult for all i know. Some have wings are like like 3cm long which i think is normal but there are a few that are half that size as well.

I'll be transfering them into a bigger box soon so ill count the dead if their are any, doubt it would be any worse then my local though so I'll use them again.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

My fruit fly culture just came. Orderd it last wed. And, the box had no 'cushioning' as the waxwomrs did. and the culture was all over the place... think im going to complain.:\


----------

